# حبر التاتو المؤقت+ جهاز التاتو، تاتو مؤقت للجسم،حبر التاتو ،الوان تاتو،رسومات تاتو،



## foozzz (15 أبريل 2014)

تاتو مؤقت للجسم لمدة اسبوعين شرعي +بيع اجهزة التاتو والالوان والكتلوجات 


تاتو مؤقت للجسم يدوم لمدة اسبوعين (تاتو شرعي)
الان تميزي معنا بااجمل الرسومات للنجوم والمشاهير """

اجهزة تاتو لبيع +الوان التاتو المؤقت +كتلوجات التاتو المؤقته

جهاز التاتو ب1500 ريال ضمان لمدة سنه 

اي عبوة لون واحده ب200ريال استخدام اكثر من 500 رسمه

ويوجد لدنيا 8كتلوجات اي كتلوج ب500ريال عدد الرسومات بكل كتلوج من 120 الى 160 رسمه استخدام متكرر


الاتصال للطلب او الاستفسار 0582890395 
لرؤية رسومات التاتو المؤقت او اجهزة التاتو مع الالوان والكتلوجات
اتمنى تدخلون على الصفحه في http://makeupoao.blogspot.com/


----------

